
Bandwidth Distributed Denial of Service: Attacks and Defenses (2013) [pdf] - wslh
http://mallikarjunainfosys.com/IEEE-PAPERS-2013-14/Bandwidth%20Distributed%20Denial%20of%20Service/Bandwidth%20Distributed%20Denial%20of%20Service.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
>> Attackers may disrupt connectivity to servers, networks, autonomous
systems, or whole countries or regions; such attacks were already launched in
several conflicts

no doubt it has happened. It would be nice to have a source for this

